# My mouse won't work after XP repair install



## duperman (Aug 23, 2008)

I did a repair install because my userinit.exe file was missing. In addition to my fears of the registry being a mess, and rampant files on my system, my mouse has also stopped working.

It's a basic Logitech USB mouse that came with my HP Pavilion a220n desktop. I plug it in and it says

Cannot Install this Hardware

There was a problem installing this hardware:

Logitech HID-compliant Optical Wheel Mouse

An error occurred during the installation of the device...

There's a yellow exclamation next to the mouse in dvice manager. I'm currently navigating everything by keyboard commands and its a pain. 

Problem is I also have an Application and Driver Recovery DVD which I would LOVE to try but my desktop's dvd drive is busted. It shows the DVD in my computer but it wont load it up.

Any help restoring my mouse greatly appreciated...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi
Try putting the HID (human interface device) Input Service on Automatic by navigating to Control Panel> Administrative Tools> Services
Uninstall any Mouse software from Add/Remove Programs and Restart.
Hopefully that will make a difference.

Are you having any problems with other USB peripherals?


----------



## duperman (Aug 23, 2008)

Heya
Yeah the HID was on Automatic already

But for some reason uinstalling logitech setpoint,the software that came with my more advanced mouse, did the trick! Thank you good sir! How and why?

Gosh I'm ecstatic, but are there any other chcklists to do after an XP CD repair? I only did it because of big virus infections, gunna go post ht log thx very much


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, glad you got it working.
It wouldn't work because your system was loading up the drivers for the other mouse.

After a Repair Install of Windows you should first visit Windows Update as the repair has replaced all system files with the originals.
You should also check that all of your Programs that are not part of the Operating System are functioning properly. If not, uninstall from Add or Remove Programs, restart and reinstall.
The same applies for non-Microsoft drivers that you may be using. Check that the component or peripheral is working properly and if not, uninstall the drivers, restart and reinstall.


----------

